# Save HMS Plymouth from scrap



## dangerous dave (Apr 24, 2012)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/32526

please help to save HMS Plymouth from being scrapped a falklands veteran and the last of her class 
http://www.hmsplymouth.co.uk/history.html


----------



## matyb2k (Apr 24, 2012)

i've signed it


----------



## muppet (Apr 24, 2012)

all done hope it helps


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Apr 24, 2012)

signed up....damn fine petition


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Apr 24, 2012)

Signed and hope she's not scrapped!


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 24, 2012)

Done, am i the only one that has trouble with captchas !


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2012)

Me too,signed up.


----------



## jonney (Apr 25, 2012)

That's my name added to the list


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/32526
> 
> please help to save HMS Plymouth from being scrapped a falklands veteran and the last of her class
> http://www.hmsplymouth.co.uk/history.html



Big report in todays Express & Star by Mark Andrews.
www.expressandstar.com


----------



## Dolly(male) (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive signed it, i served 10 years in the RN. down the Falklands HMS Plymouth held her own getting hit several times, she also shot down 5 aircraft..


----------

